# [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?



## SlimShady99 (18. Dezember 2008)

*[How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

*ACHTUNG: DER AUTOR WEIST AUSDRÜCKLICH DARAUF HIN, DASS ALLE ARBEITEN AUF EIGENE GEFAHR DURCH GEFÜHRT WERDEN. FÜR SCHÄDEN AN HARDWARE ETC. ÜBERNIMMT DER AUTOR KEINE HAFTUNG!!!*

Einige werden das Problem kennen: Man kauft sich ne Packung neuer Lüfter, freut sich auf den Einbau, doch dann kommt die totale Ernüchterung: Auf dem Motherboard sind nicht genug Anschlüsse vorhanden, die eine automatische Lüftersteuerung per BIOS zulassen. Was nun?  Wir schauen also noch mal in der Verpackung des Lüfters nach, und siehe da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Adapter um den Lüfter mit einem 4-pin-Molex Stecker vom Netzteil zu verbinden. Also den Lüfter direkt eingebaut und den Rechner gestartet. Das Geräusch das auf einmal aus den Rechnern ertönt kommt einem startendem Flugzeug gleich. Doch an dieser Stelle gibt es Möglichkeiten zur Abhilfe: entweder man organisiert sich eine Lüftersteuerung oder einen einfach Drehschalter um den Lüfter zu regeln. Doch es geht auch billiger: Der Gehäuselüfter wird per Adapter vom NT mit 12Volt Spannung versorgt, was den Lüfter natürlich an seinem Maximum an Lautstärke drehen lässt. Mithilfe ein paar einfacher Tricks lässt sich der Adapter so umbauen, dass der Lüfter nur noch 7 oder 5 Volt Spannung abbekommt und dadurch leise(r) wird. Wie ihr solch einen Adapter umbaut, werde ich euch in diesem How-to erklären:
*
1. Was brauche Ich?* 
            -Gehäuselüfter
            -Adapter
            -kleine Spitzzange oder Pinzette
-Anstatt einer Spitzzange oder einer Pinzette könnt ihr auch einen Pinnremover verwenden. Shibi hat in diesem Thread eine kleine Anleitung für den Gebrauch dieses Werkzeugs geschrieben. Hier der Link zu seinem Post: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-adapter-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html#post410737
Wer sich einen solchen Pinremover zulegen will, sollte mal hier gucken klick mich!
            -ein klein wenig Geduld


*Der 7 Volt Adapter: *



2. Und los geht’s: Wir fangen mit dem Adapter für 7 Volt Spannung an:

Hier seht ihr die Standard Belegung der silbernen Kontakte im Stecker:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Uns interessiert nun das schwarze Kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieses müsst ihr nach Hinten aus dem Stecker rausdrücken, hierfür presst ihr mithilfe der Zange den silbernen Kontaktpunkt zusammen und schiebt ihn nach Hinten raus.


Nun müsst ihr das schwarze Kabel in den 4 Slot des Steckers befestigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließt die Enden des Adapters wieder an das Netzteil und den Lüfter an – fertig ist der 7 Volt Adapter.


*Der 5 Volt Adapter*

Wem der Lüfter jetzt immer noch zu laut ist, polt den Adapter nun auf 5 Volt um.
Dies macht ihr, in dem ihr das schwarze Kabel in den 2 slot und das rote Kabel in den 4 slot steckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und fertig ist euer 5 Volt Adapter.

*Bitte beachtet, dass manche Lüfter bei 5 Volt Spannung nicht mehr anlaufen.*


Habt ihr noch Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik? Schreibt mir einfach ne PM oder postet in diesem Thread.


----------



## Fabian (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

ist gut geworden


----------



## Uziflator (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Haste sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## Shibi (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Eine kleine Erleichterung wäre hier ein Pinremover. 

Aber gut erklärt. 

Ich stell nacher mal ein Bild eines Pinremovers online, das kannste ja noch in dein HowTo einfügen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Hier sind nun die Bilder vom Pinremover und wie man ihn verwendet. 
Mit dem Pinremover hat man einen Stecker in unter 3 Sekunden raus, mit ein bisschen Übung sogar noch schneller. 

Hier ein paar Bilder zur Anwendung:

Er besitzt 2 Enden, eines für Male und eines für Female Pins. 
Male = Die Pins, die innen reingesetckt weren und Female = Die Pins, in die die andren reingesteckt werden. Leicht zu erklären den den Lüfterpins: Die Pins, die am Mainboard sind sind die "Male" Pins. Die Pins im Stecker am Lüfterkabel sind die Female. 
Eine weiter Möglichkeit es zu verdeutlichen: Male = Männlich Female = Weiblich. Also der Mann steckt ja sein... Naja ok, das ist jetzt erst ab 18. 

Also zurück zum Thema: Man muss in diesem Fall die dicke Seite für die Female Pins nehmen. Der Pinremover passt exakt rüber und drückt die beiden kleinen Widerhaken ein und gleichzeitig den Stecker schon ein kleines Stückchen raus. Dann muss man nurnoch leicht am Kabel ziehen und schon ist es raus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, Shibi


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Ein nettes Werkzeug für die Grobmotoriker unter uns...


----------



## Uziflator (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Hier sind nun die Bilder vom Pinremover und wie man ihn verwendet.
> Mit dem Pinremover hat man einen Stecker in unter 3 Sekunden raus, mit ein bisschen Übung sogar noch schneller.
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder zur Anwendung:
> ...



Du hättes vielleicht auch schreiben können, wo man so etwas was bekommt und wieviel so etwas kostet.

Aber sonst gut beschrieben.


----------



## Shibi (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich schreibs gleich rein. 

Edit: Gute Frage, früher gabs den bei Caseking, aber die haben ihn anscheinend nichtmehr im Sortiment. 

Er nennt sich "AC Ryan Universal Pinremover". Wenn einer einen Laden findet bei dem es so einen gibt kann er es gerne reinschreiben. 

Kosten belaufen sich auf ~5€.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## kwku (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich schreibs gleich rein.
> 
> Edit: Gute Frage, früher gabs den bei Caseking, aber die haben ihn anscheinend nichtmehr im Sortiment.
> 
> ...



 Na wie wäre es mit diesem Link: A.C. Ryan Toolx™ Pin Remover - Molex Universal (Male & Female) [ACR-TX3893] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come


----------



## leorphee (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Cool, Danke. werde ich mal anwenden.


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Moin alle zusammen,
kam auch auf die Idee, mit dem 5 Volt Adapter, Danke für die Anleitung!
ne Kugelschreibermine geht auch, gerade eben ausprobiert, die 5 Euronen sind unnötig!^^
Gruß Cartman


----------



## SlimShady99 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich habs ja auch ohne Pinremover gemacht, es is eben halt ne kleine hilfe für "Grobmotoriker"  . Laufen deine Lüfter denn bei 5 volt an?


----------



## Nickles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich hab so meine pins geschrottet


----------



## hannes-neo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

super thread


----------



## SlimShady99 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Ich hab so meine pins geschrottet


O.o wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? Ok, meine Pins sahen nach der Behandlung mit der Zange auch nicht mehr ganz wie neu aus, aber das kann man ja wieder zurecht biegen^^


----------



## Nickles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Nee,die sind put,lüfter funzt noch aber die rutschen bei minimaler berührung raus


----------



## Mexxim (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

na da musst du die verankerungs-Pins wieder rausbiegen?!....also ich hab das immer so gemacht^^

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## SlimShady99 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

entwerder so, oder du versuchst es mal mit ner Heißklebe-Pistole


----------



## Mexxim (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

achso....es wäre mal vielleicht noch nennenswert das man an solchen adaptern die nur zwischengeschaltet werden nichts modifizieren sollte bzw. dahinter nichts mehr ran hängen sollte. Denn durch die geänderte Pin-belegung entstehen am weiterführenden Ende andere Spannungen, die meinem ehemaligen dvd-brenner gar nicht gepasst haben^^....-> *blubb* ...dann ganz viel rauch^^

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Astaroth (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Sehr schönes How-to, vielleicht werd ich das bei meinen jetzigen Lian-Li Lüftern mal ausprobieren, wollte mir eigentlich ein paar Noiseblocker kaufen, aber vielleicht krieg ich die Dinger ja auch so leise.
Was ich toll fände wär ein deutscher Shop der den Pin Remover führt.


----------



## SlimShady99 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

ich hab mal gegoogelt und einen deutschen shop eingefügt...


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Ich hab so meine pins geschrottet


ging mir auch schon so, habs vorher immer mit nem feinm. schraubendreher gemacht,leider blieben bei mir ab und an die Halteschn. auf der strecke.
Mit einer etwas stärkeren(Metall) Kugelschreibermine null Problemo, ein wenig ankippen und superleicht gelöst.
zum Thema 5 Volt: mein Arctic 120er läuft superlangsam, aber Problemlos(war eh nur, für ein wenig Luftstrom für den Chipsatz und die Graka gedacht)
mein unterm Netzteil verbauter Foxconn 120er war auf 7 volt noch klar wahrnehmbar und da ich meinen opti und den Ram unter std. Spannung betreibe nicht zwingend nötig, der macht unter 5 volt nen ausreichenden Luftstrom und ist endlich"Silent"^^
Ich glaube mein Seasonic Netzteil macht inzwischen den meißten Lärm.
@ Slim Shady 99: nicht teuer, aber mit Porto doch ein wenig Geld und wie schon geschrieben nicht nötig.
ist ja irgendwie das gleiche in Grün, oder?


----------



## SlimShady99 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Soo hab noch einen Fehler bereinigen können, das Bild mit dem 7-Volt-Adapter war falsch nummeriert. Thx an Kepi007 für die Entdeckung des Fehlers...


----------



## de_oli (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

richtig gut danke jetzt is ruhe mit dem papst lüfter  und danke für die gute umschreibung sonst komm ich nie damit klar


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

also des howto is gut aer wer erklärt mir jetzt wie ich das kabel wo vom lüfter weg geht mit rot gelb schwarz sprich 3 pin auf eben 7v oder 5v modde? und da geht nix mit 4 pin stecker und netzteil weil jedes howto wo ich gefunden habe bezieht sch auf das dämliche 4pin stecker ding netzteil da aber vom netzteil schon die 3pin bzw2pin kabel kommen gibt es sowas nicht. also bitte ich um hilfe wer kann mir erklären wie ich das mit nem 3pin stecker auf 2 pin mache


----------



## maschine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Dann musste halt nen 3 zu 4 Pin Adapter nehmen, welcher bei fast jedem Lüfter dabei liegt


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

hö?
ne geht doch net, der lüfter hat schwarz gelb rot das vom netzteil bq schwarz weiß aber auch 3pin stecker nur das halt des eine vom lüfter kann saft bekommt, so dann hab ich noch die andren wo aufs mb kommen eigentlich alle mit schwarz rot gelb laufen dadurch auf 12v denk ich ma, wie bekomm ich das jetzt auf 5v


----------



## maschine (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Boah Junge, bemüh dich mal ordentlich zu schreiben, ich hab keine Ahnung was du mir damit sagen willst 


Ich meinte so einen Adapter, da kannst du dann ganz normal die Kabel vertauschen, wie im HowTo erklärt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jobo (24. April 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Wow, DANKE! 
Das mache ich! super danke für diese hammergeilen anleitung!


----------



## Doom (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Wollte mir bei meiner nächsten Bestellung welche mitbestellen aber war ja ziemlich einfach danke dir


----------



## dorow (1. August 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Läuft eine Laing DDC Pumpe auch mit dem 7 Volt Mod, ohne Probleme? Oder laufe ich Gefahr meine Pumpe / Netzteil zu Zerstören.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Läuft ohne Probleme. Eine Pumpe ist auch nichts anderes als ein Lüfter, nur etwas stärker.

Es könnte aber sein, dass sie nicht genug Anlaufspannung kriegt.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

hi, erstmal danke für die geile anleitung, super verständlich und narrensicher! 
Aber könntest du mir vielleicht erklären, warum der lüfter bei der 7V konfiguration auf 7V läuft?
Du hast doch nur die Masse vertauscht o.O


----------



## type_o (9. August 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Lange gesucht danach, jetzt gefunden und gleich nach der Anleitung gebaut.
Funz alles perfekt.
Sehr gute Bauanleitung und durch die Bilder noch verständlicher .
*DANKE*

MfG type_o


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. August 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*



GrimReaper1908 schrieb:


> Aber könntest du mir vielleicht erklären, warum der lüfter bei der 7V konfiguration auf 7V läuft?
> Du hast doch nur die Masse vertauscht o.O



Der obere Adapter ist die 7V-Version (2 Pins außen, 12+5V), der untere die 5V-Version(5V + GND), die hast du dir sicherlich angeschaut


----------



## galaxy_class (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*



GrimReaper1908 schrieb:


> hi, erstmal danke für die geile anleitung, super verständlich und narrensicher!
> Aber könntest du mir vielleicht erklären, warum der lüfter bei der 7V konfiguration auf 7V läuft?
> Du hast doch nur die Masse vertauscht o.O



Genau das habe ich mich eben auch gefragt  Gut das du die Frage schon gestellt hast  

Aber es ist wohl so das beim *7V* Adapter die Masse auf 5V Potential gelegt wird (Pin 4) --> Differenzspannung von 7V ... (statt 12V in Standardkonfig: 12V zu 0V)

Korrekt ? 
Vielleicht kann einer mal kurz die 4 PINs bennen, der Vollständigkeit halber...
(*1:* 12V *2:* GND *3*:?? *4*:5V) <<-- Richtig ?


----------



## firefox_83 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*



WOW Super Idee mit dem Vertauschen der PINS! 
Die Idee ist einfach zu EINFACH, damit man darauf kommt... 

Ich gehe eine Schritt weiter un besorge mir von Conrad einen kleinen Drehschalter (0-1-2) und bastle mir eine AUS-7V-12V Schaltung für die Lüfter. Drehschalter wird in einer freien Slotblende im Heck montiert...
5V Spannung brauche ich nicht... 

Sollte eigentlich ja auch mit einem starken Poti gehen...


----------



## galaxy_class (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

genau das mach ich auch  

Allerdings mit einem Kippschalter (sieht cooler aus ) und Anzeige LEDs dazu. 

Zwar regelt das MoBo wahrscheinlich besser als wir, aber so ists einfach coool


----------



## Xarife (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Kann man auch eine komplette 7V Leitung von NT aus legen?


----------



## MidwayCV41 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Da ich ein wenig zu faul bin, hab ich die bequeme Methode gewählt. Hab mir bei Alternate 3 x Sharkoon Adapterkabel 12V -> 7V gekauft.

Mein Problem nun. Wenn ich sie einbaue und jeweils einen Lüfter damit laufen lassen will, startet der Rechner garnicht mehr. Mit 2 dieser Adapter gibt es keine Probleme. Klemme ich an einem Adapter einen 2 x 3-Pin zu einem 3-Pin dran, startet der Rechner ebenfals nicht. Ich kann nur 2 Lüfter im 7V Modus betreiben. Beim Versuch, 3 laufen zu lassen will er einfach nicht mehr starten.

Als Lüfter kommen 3 Cooler Master Long Life LED Fan 120mm zum Einsatz. Mein Netzteil ist ein 500 Watt von OCZ.

Hat jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem. Fan Nr. 3 hängt wieder am Mainboard und macht somit krach. Will den auch im 7V Modus laufen lassen.


----------



## vik99 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Hallo,
ist es so richtig gesteckt?Als 7 Volt Adapter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Ja das ist so richtig gesteckt.

Hier kannst du auch noch mal alles nach lesen: Lüfter von 12V auf 7V oder 5V drosseln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonkiller1777 (30. November 2013)

*AW: [How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?*

Echt sehr gut erklärt! Vielen dank, jetzt habe ich keinen startenden Jumbo-Jet neben meinem Ohr 

MFG
Chris




Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten


----------

